# color mixing and other QC misses



## treeguyfred (Mar 6, 2021)

I've always been interested in mistakes and other poor quality issues in bottles. Color blending or swirls embossing errors and poorly applied tops. I enjoy finding mold repairs and backwards letters the like.
So, here's a couple of examples...

So, the first two pics shows a Horton & Richardson with a Baltimore look lip finish with a quite obvious green or olive swirl.
The third pic is pony from August Koch from Hoboken, N.J. - on the back the original "This bottle not to be sold" has been filled in to make it disappear but not enough because it still faintly shows below the new embossing that states "This bottle must be returned when empty".
last pic is difficult to see - sorry tried many pics, anyway it is another little pony J. Degenering Red Bank, N.J. The message on back reads "THIS BOTTLE _OT TO  _OLD", the N in NOT is just a sunken indent and the BE is completely missing.
Just a couple to illustrate my theme here... I'll be able to find more to photo post later.....
~Fred


----------



## Merle (Mar 6, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> I've always been interested in mistakes and other poor quality issues in bottles. Color blending or swirls embossing errors and poorly applied tops. I enjoy finding mold repairs and backwards letters the like.
> So, here's a couple of examples...View attachment 220531View attachment 220532View attachment 220534View attachment 220535
> So, the first two pics shows a Horton & Richardson with a Baltimore look lip finish with a quite obvious green or olive swirl.
> The third pic is pony from August Koch from Hoboken, N.J. - on the back the original "This bottle not to be sold" has been filled in to make it disappear but not enough because it still faintly shows below the new embossing that states "This bottle must be returned when empty".
> ...


----------



## Merle (Mar 6, 2021)

I have a couple different bottles from St. Louis with backward letters and color streaks. If I figure out how to work this site I’ll post the pics


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 7, 2021)

Here's a Warranted Flask that proudly declares UNION MADE .... eh... maybe make a good one before you pump your union fist 


...haha ~Fred


----------



## embe (Mar 8, 2021)

ha!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 8, 2021)

*Speaking of UNION reminded me of this bitters with a UNION Street address:



*


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 12, 2021)

Here's a bottle from N.J. that has a shit load of problems.. If you can read the back then you've drank enough! Haha, it obviously is supposed to read "THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD". The two halves of the bottle mold didn't fit together very well and made these large and bumpy seams. It probably didn't fit together because either it's not a proper marriage or the mold halves had been so poorly repaired. There are all manner of peening and fill ins all over the bottle but especially at the edges where the two halves meet. 
enjoy,
~Fred 


pretty cruddy huh?


----------



## Merle (Mar 12, 2021)

Here’s a backwards N from St. Louis


----------

